# My little audio shack



## marco_ktl

Well... first post here...and here's my little control room build in my back-yard! :hsd:












Cheers,
Marco


----------



## trifidmaster

Hi Marco,

Nice setup! Congrats!

Could you please tell me how satisfied are you with the table?

Stefan.


----------



## marco_ktl

Thanks Stefan!

I have to say that I'm pretty satisfied with the table. Considering the price (420€), I think it was a good investment. My main issue was the space! Couldn't fit an SSL console in my small room, so I opted for that table:dumbcrazy:
But seriously, I have everything organized and with little effort you can manage to set up your own stuff the way you want. It's very practical and cheap, for what you get!

Cheers,
Marco


----------



## Deep64

Marco,

What a nice setup ! I'd like to post a nice photo of my setup, but I'm afraid :
- My project studio d'ont look so nice !!http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/images/smilies/clap.gif
- I have to clean up before thinking of taking a picture !!http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/images/smilies/biggrin.gif

Cheers,

- Chris -


----------



## jonathanm

Marco, looks sweet :T I'd be afraid to sit there because my mere presence would messy it up.


----------



## jonathanm

I'm not gonna post a pic of my place, because its in a temporary space, and aesthetics were not considered at all. (in other words its a mess!)

But I will post a picture of a client's studio that I'm working on at the moment. Check out his desk - made from some scrap MDF and a solid core office door pulled from a dumpster......


----------



## marco_ktl

jonathanm said:


> I'm not gonna post a pic of my place, because its in a temporary space, and aesthetics were not considered at all. (in other words its a mess!)
> 
> But I will post a picture of a client's studio that I'm working on at the moment. Check out his desk - made from some scrap MDF and a solid core office door pulled from a dumpster......


That is nice!:wow:
We can't wait to see your workplace now!


----------



## marco_ktl

And thank all you guys! The only reason it looks tidy is because I cleaned it up before taking the picture! :rofl2:


----------



## jonathanm

marco_ktl said:


> That is nice!:wow:
> We can't wait to see your workplace now!


I will pass on your compliments to the owner. The look of the place, and the desk, are his work, I'm mostly helping him with the technical stuff, acoustics, etc.

And my setup does not look as good, believe me...

I have had nice setups in the past, but a few years ago I met a girl from Germany, and moved from the UK to Berlin. I had to downsize dramatically. Sold all of my hardware and outboard, including my beloved Soundcraft console. Then we moved to the US, and I had to downsize even more.

At one point I went completely portable - my entire setup fit in a airplane carry on bag. Now I have accumulated more bits and pieces, but we're moving from an apartment to a house soon, so I've never bothered making it look nice. I'm using cardboard boxes for monitor stands for example 

My current setup is a triumph of function over form :T

Oh and the girl is now my wife, and head of the purchasing and decorating committees, so when we move to the new house, sorting out my studio will be low on the list of priorities, lol


----------



## marco_ktl

jonathanm said:


> Oh and the girl is now my wife, and head of the purchasing and decorating committees, so when we move to the new house, sorting out my studio will be low on the list of priorities, lol


Good luck with your moving and I hope your life will be beter in your new home.


----------



## jonathanm

Thanks Marco :T


----------



## 0bazooka_joe0

I smell a new Home Studio building diary


----------



## jonathanm

oh no......

There isn't really a suitable room to make a studio. the spare bedroom is a cube and its, well - the spare bedroom. The basement will be full of machine tools, so that leaves the dining room, which is open plan with the living room. That's all I've got to work with.

There may well be scope for a "how to disguise acoustic room treatment as attractive furniture the wife approves of" thread......


----------



## 0bazooka_joe0

Hahaha well put. Will you have a backyard in this new home of yours? A decent sized backyard could mean the possibility of building a control room/SHACK! think of the solitude 8)

I mean jees you could have your very own Pro Audio Shack!


----------



## jonathanm

haha you know, i already checked the village ordinance, and apparently I'm not allowed to erect a shed without permission. I didn't see anything in the ordinance about a shack though


----------



## marco_ktl

0bazooka_joe0 said:


> I mean jees you could have your very own Pro Audio Shack!


Hahah, this is exactly what I did!! :rofl:


----------



## BentRabbit

My humble little space (which my wife refers to as either 'the dungeon' or 'the other woman')


----------



## marco_ktl

BentRabbit said:


> My humble little space (which my wife refers to as either 'the dungeon' or 'the other woman')


Nice! Me likey!
How is your drum recording set-up? I have to say that recording drums has always been my weak spot...:dontknow:

Oh...BTW... I fear the day when we, studio addicts, will find our wifes grouping together is some sort of "wifes against audio production" (WAAP)!


----------



## BentRabbit

Thanks 
Most of my studio gigs these days are providing drum tracks for folks, so I've learned to really dial in a great sound in my environment.
Setup = Mics: Kick - D112, Snare - Audix D1 or SM57 Occasionally an AT3035 or AT4040 on the bottom, OH's - MXL 604s in Recorderman config (these will be my next upgrade, but they do just fine), Toms - Sennheiser e604 (x6). 
Normally 10 tracks into my Roland VS-2480DVD, but can be up to 14 if I want to close mic the ride or hats (AKG 1000s) and/or add a room mic (AKG C414-B XLS or MXL V77 Tube)

In the VS-2480, I can season to taste with assorted plug-ins: UA 1176LN, UA LA2A, T-Racks, Massenburg Parametric EQ, and T.C. Electronic Reverbs. 

lol @ 'WAAP' :rofl:

It reminded of a custom artwork from Circle Studios: 











I wish I would have thought of it :rofl2:


----------



## jonathanm

BentRabbit, you're not trying hard enough - I can see at least three spaces to fit more equipment in there....

No wait....that's your chair....ok, two spaces.......

Oh, and niiiiiice kit :drool:


----------



## Recordman

Bentrabbit killer digs! we have similar looking setups although yours is populated with more awesomeness. i just built myself an 8u rack and now my computer monitor is ontop of it and its soooo high now. theres no where else to put it really so i think i need to do a whole redesign. sigh. maybe ill post some pics


----------



## BentRabbit

Recordman said:


> Bentrabbit killer digs! we have similar looking setups although yours is populated with more awesomeness. i just built myself an 8u rack and now my computer monitor is ontop of it and its soooo high now. theres no where else to put it really so i think i need to do a whole redesign. sigh. maybe ill post some pics



Yes! Post pics!

:Homer Simpson:
Mmmmmm..... Home studio pictures... 

:rofl2:


----------



## Kirill

Hi Marco. Pretty good set up. Question though. How are the Early and Late reflections in that room? I mean there is much acoustic treatment in there that I could see. How about Bass standing waves? I think you'd get quite a lot of node resonance? 

Kirill.


----------



## Kirill

Whaaaa gotta love the drum kit!!! Kudos +1 for sure BentRabbit.

Kirill :clap:


----------



## marco_ktl

Kirill said:


> Hi Marco. Pretty good set up. Question though. How are the Early and Late reflections in that room? I mean there is much acoustic treatment in there that I could see. How about Bass standing waves? I think you'd get quite a lot of node resonance?
> 
> Kirill.


Well... Actually I have to say I've been pretty lucky! The room is very dry, but still it has it's little _footprint_ of course.
All the walls are in wood with rockwool isolation (15 to 25cm). You can't see a coutch, more pannels and a bass trap: those helps a lot, expecially the corner couch!

Cheers,
Marco


----------



## Kirill

I see. That's cool. I couldn't really see Rockwool. It's good though, I got it in my studio as well. We are in enhancement mode right now. I'll post picks later as well once we are done.

Kirill


----------



## marco_ktl

Kirill said:


> I see. That's cool. I couldn't really see Rockwool. It's good though, I got it in my studio as well. We are in enhancement mode right now. I'll post picks later as well once we are done.
> 
> Kirill


Ok!!!:T


----------



## Darnstrat

jonathanm said:


> Oh and the girl is now my wife, and head of the purchasing and decorating committees, so when we move to the new house, sorting out my studio will be low on the list of priorities, lol


The house we own now we've lived in for 20 years. When I found it, I told my wife that I was buying it.. she could either move into it with me or not.. but I was buying it. Then made it clear that the basement was MINE.. she could do whatever she wanted to the main house (cheesy decorations, Home Interiors kitsche, candles, pillows, you know.. all that junk that drives men nuts).

It's worked out pretty well! Upstairs filled with stuff I would never buy but my basement studio is my domain.


----------



## Darnstrat

0bazooka_joe0 said:


> Hahaha well put. Will you have a backyard in this new home of yours? A decent sized backyard could mean the possibility of building a control room/SHACK! think of the solitude 8)
> 
> I mean jees you could have your very own Pro Audio Shack!


Like this?

http://audiomonde.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=1

For $250,000 it's yours.


----------



## jonathanm

Darnstrat said:


> Like this?
> 
> http://audiomonde.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=1
> 
> For $250,000 it's yours.


Hahahaha! Brilliant...I was looking for the publish date on that page, expecting it to be April 1st, but no!

As an Englishman, I especially appreciate the superb tea facilities. (The desk is quite nice too I suppose).


----------



## jonathanm

Darnstrat said:


> The house we own now we've lived in for 20 years. When I found it, I told my wife that I was buying it.. she could either move into it with me or not.. but I was buying it. Then made it clear that the basement was MINE.. she could do whatever she wanted to the main house (cheesy decorations, Home Interiors kitsche, candles, pillows, you know.. all that junk that drives men nuts).
> 
> It's worked out pretty well! Upstairs filled with stuff I would never buy but my basement studio is my domain.


The problem I've got is that the basement is already mine, but full of tools and workshop and all my other random junk. Then I have another room commissioned as an office. 

The poor girl is quite reasonably just trying to keep at least one area of the building suitable for guests, family, those kind of things, lol.


----------



## marco_ktl

Darnstrat said:


> Like this?
> 
> http://audiomonde.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=1
> 
> For $250,000 it's yours.


:rofl:

I'm drooling nevertheless!!


----------



## Darnstrat

jonathanm said:


> Hahahaha! Brilliant...I was looking for the publish date on that page, expecting it to be April 1st, but no!
> 
> As an Englishman, I especially appreciate the superb tea facilities. (The desk is quite nice too I suppose).


Yes, superior tea facilities indeed. 
That is hysterical... $180,000 console, $10,000 studio monitors, and you like the tea set. That's just plain... well, civilized.


----------



## jonathanm

That's a top of the line tea service there, mate. Don't you read teaslutz.com?  

The lava lamps, however.......gotta go. Take them outside for cricket practice. addle:


----------



## Darnstrat

jonathanm said:


> The problem I've got is that the basement is already mine, but full of tools and workshop and all my other random junk. Then I have another room commissioned as an office.
> 
> The poor girl is quite reasonably just trying to keep at least one area of the building suitable for guests, family, those kind of things, lol.


<sigh> Okay.... I understand.. trying to keep a bit of domestic tranquility.


----------



## Darnstrat

jonathanm said:


> That's a top of the line tea service there, mate. Don't you read teaslutz.com?
> 
> The lava lamps, however.......gotta go. Take them outside for cricket practice. addle:


One of my techs is an Englishman.... but I think he's faking it. Not once has he said, "Right, time for a spot of tea."
Although once he did demand that we "stand and deliver our lupins..."


----------



## BentRabbit

Darnstrat said:


> One of my techs is an Englishman.... but I think he's faking it. Not once has he said, "Right, time for a spot of tea."
> Although once he did demand that we "stand and deliver our lupins..."



"... The flower lupin?"


----------



## Darnstrat

BentRabbit said:


> "... The flower lupin?"



Parson: I'm not, but... the flower lupin?

Moore: Yes, that's right.

Squire: Well we haven't got any lupins.

Girl: Honestly.

Moore: Look, my friends. I happen to know that this is the Lupin Express.

Squire: !

Girl: Oh, here you are.

Moore: In a bunch, in a bunch!


(sorry, off topic, but a classic)


----------



## jonathanm

lolz at lupins....



Darnstrat said:


> One of my techs is an Englishman.... but I think he's faking it. Not once has he said, "Right, time for a spot of tea."


He sounds well and truly assimilated....what beer does he drink? If it's Miller Lite, then there's no hope left for the poor chap....


----------



## Darnstrat

jonathanm said:


> lolz at lupins....
> 
> 
> 
> He sounds well and truly assimilated....what beer does he drink? If it's Miller Lite, then there's no hope left for the poor chap....


That's funny.


----------



## 1Michael

What kind of speakers have you got in there?


----------



## marco_ktl

Hi Michael!
If you are refering to my system, I have:
Emes Owl System
ADAM P33A
Yamaha HS50M.

Cheers,
Marco


----------

